# Big Black Box Mod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Steam Masters South Africa is proud to introduce their first box mod.

*The Big Black Box is designed for advanced vapers only.*

It's big but not too big and feels solid in the hand. The box has been coated then oven baked to ensure a smooth finish with the official Steam Masters logo laser engraved on the one side. BBB has a Fat Daddy 510 spring loaded connection and a smooth chunky firing button. *The BBB is unique in the way that you can change between parallel and series by switching the selection on the inside of the box.*

The BBB is able to heat coils down to 0.15 ohms. With a volt meter and MOSFET technology and the ability to switch between series and parallel it's great for huge clouds and insane builds.


-Series Connection: Max Output 8.4V 
-Parallel Connection: Max Output 4.2
-Aluminium Body and Magnetic Door
-Dual 18650 With DPDT Switch To Put in Series or Parallel
-Fat Daddy Spring Loaded 510
-Mosfet Protection
-LED Screen Voltage Screen
-Powered by 2 x 18650 batteries (not included)
-Suede Carry Case





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/big-black-box-mod
​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

very cool


----------



## Stosta

So a proudly South African mod?! Awesome stuff guys!!!


----------



## Soprono

Very nice, would love to test this out first however someone hurry and buy and make a review on this.


----------



## Justin Pattrick

That is awesome, well done!


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Sir Vape !!
This is perfect for my little EVOD1
I can put it in parallel mode and vape for days!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Soprono said:


> Very nice, would love to test this out first however someone hurry and buy and make a review on this.



If you can meet up with @Paulie he has one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soprono

Sir Vape said:


> If you can meet up with @Paulie he has one



Couldnt resist, order #6729

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Ok cool  Shot man


----------



## Silver

Soprono said:


> Couldnt resist, order #6729
> 
> View attachment 48129



Awesome @Soprono 
We expect a full review from you with diagrams and videos and everything!!!
Only kidding, when you've had a chance to play with it - I would love to hear your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono

Silver said:


> Awesome @Soprono
> We expect a full review from you with diagrams and videos and everything!!!
> Only kidding, when you've had a chance to play with it - I would love to hear your thoughts



Hahaha, ill get my beard on too quick for the review, then it would be like every other Vape Review too hahahah. Ill def post some feedback Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Nice mod. Sadly I can't.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

zadiac said:


> Nice mod. Sadly I can't.


Why not? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

I already spent way too much on vaping this month. End of this month the Benz has to go for service and next month probably for breaks. So vape gear and juices are out for the next two months. Lucky I DIY, so no worries on the juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono

For some other guys interested. I'll keep my review of the device outside of the retailers thread as it is subjective however all I can say is that this baby is built solid. Currently only running in Parallel and have yet to switch to series. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soprono

Does anyone's batteries fall out easy ? Iv tried pressing the metal clip type things more out to press onto the battery ends tighter however after every charge I have to do it again  anyone got a solution even if other mods do it ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Somehow just looking at these pictures makes me want to wrap my hands around it and press that big button... But....ja we know the story.... I am a bit of a sucker for logos. This 
logo is such a cool design!

Perhaps I will just feel it on Thursday when I visit @SirVape . If They will be kind enough to allow me. 

BTW...Over the past few weeks I am shifting more towards unregulated mods.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono

Best is when the logo matches the performance still love it to bits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Soprono said:


> Best is when the logo matches the performance still love it to bits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I am so envious now.... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

